# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  b08, home robot,  Taechyon Robotics, Sacramento, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Taechyon Robotics

facebook.com/b08therobot

twitter.com/b08talks

----------


## Airicist

How b08 the robot works - introduction

Published on May 15, 2016




> How b08 the Robot (Bob the Robot) works. b08 s a Real Interactive Talking robot (~4 Feet Tall) available made and Designed in California for pre-order in the Fall of 2016.

----------


## Airicist

b08 the robot video trailer

Published on May 19, 2016




> b08 (Bob) the robot is a real robot available for pre-order fall of 2016. He is programmable and can have multiple programmable personalities. Program b08 with the personality you want! Karaoke, Windows based, Nvidia Video Card and an Intel x86 based CPU. HDMI for gaming consoles and an SDK for developers that want to integrate b08 with their interactive software.

----------


## Airicist

b08 the comedic entertainment robot

Published on May 31, 2016




> b08 is an Entertainment Social Robot that you can play High End Games On, Sing Karaoke, Develop Games on (with him as your commentating pal), Create Comedic Dialogues with and lots of other features similar to PC's and other Home Computers. His personalities are extensible and can be developed and customized for all ages and audiences.

----------


## Airicist

Multiple interactive personality patent intro video Taechyon Robotics

Published on Nov 10, 2016




> What Are Multiple Interactive Personalities?

----------

